# zurück aus Ägypten



## mastercraft (22. Oktober 2017)

hi an alle

war wiedér mal für ne Woche am Roten Meer angeln und es war herrlich.
ich war mit nem Freund der zum 2.mal mit dabei war , wir wohnten im Hotel Azur in der nähe vom Hafen Hamata, Fahrzeit zum hafen 15 Minuten.

Bei unserer ersten Ausfahrt hatten Wir gleich mal ne schöne King Makrelle gefangen und in der Nacht sogar nen Biss vom nem Hai.

bei derf 2. Ausfahrt ging es dann so richtig ab 1 Skipjacktuna, 4 Dogtoothtuna,nen kleinen Barracuda jede menge Groupers .
Beim jiggen nach nem Biss von nem Dogtooth hatte ein hai ein bischen Hunger .

war diesmal echt top, hatten aber auch nen super Skipper der genau wusste was er machte.

im April 2018 geht's wieder runter und ich kanns kaum erwarten.


----------



## mastercraft (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: zurück aus Ägypten*

und hier noch ein paar fotos


----------



## Krallblei (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: zurück aus Ägypten*

Huhu.

Oh ja da wäre auch noch paar Grad wärmer 

2 Bootstouren? Vom Ufer nicht gefischt?

Flieg in 3 Wochen auch!
Danke für die Bilder


----------



## Danschman (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: zurück aus Ägypten*

Petri zu den schönen Fischen!

Wenn du das nächste Mal auf Doggies jiggst, schau mal hier vorbei.
Funktioniert super beim Speed Jiggen!


----------



## catfish10 (21. Juni 2018)

*AW: zurück aus Ägypten*

Hallo,
sind das 30 lbs Ruten zum Trowling gewesen?
Hattet ihr Wobbler geschleppt?

Grüße und Danke Bernd


----------



## Trickyfisher (21. Juni 2018)

*AW: zurück aus Ägypten*

Hi, mit welchen Boot wart ihr da unterwegs, war das die "Black Marine"?
TL
Johannes


----------



## jkc (21. Juni 2018)

*AW: zurück aus Ägypten*

Moin, schließe ich mich auch an.

Wie schauts denn da grundsätzlich mit Kühlung der Fische aus? Egal wo, ich sehe bei dieser Art der Fischerei immer nur Bilder, wo die Fische ungekühlt gelagert werden, wird das bei den warmen Temperaturen dann nicht kritisch?  

Dank und Gruß

JK


----------



## racoon (21. Juni 2018)

*AW: zurück aus Ägypten*

Unter Deck befindet sich oftmals eine Eiskammer, in die die Fische kommen.


----------



## jkc (21. Juni 2018)

*AW: zurück aus Ägypten*

Ok, dann haben mich die Bilder getäuscht, danke.


----------



## racoon (21. Juni 2018)

*AW: zurück aus Ägypten*

Wie es auf dem Boot ist weiß ich nicht, ich kenne es nur von Mehrtagestörns, da gab es immer ein Eislager.


----------



## mastercraft (21. Juni 2018)

*AW: zurück aus Ägypten*



racoon schrieb:


> Wie es auf dem Boot ist weiß ich nicht, ich kenne es nur von Mehrtagestörns, da gab es immer ein Eislager.



stimmt , die haben unter Deck mehrere Eisblöcke mit 

petri


----------



## Bastardmakrele (25. Oktober 2018)

Hallo Mastercraf,

hab deinen Bericht mit Interesse gelesen, mal paar Fragen zu Ägyten, du scheinst da ja schön öfter geangelt zu haben.
Wo warst du da und hast du dir die Touren bzw. Boote selber organisiert? 
Was kostet gem. deiner Erfahrung eine Boot für ne Ausfahrt zu chartern und hast du da paar Tips.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Bastardmakrele (25. Oktober 2018)

Hallo Mastercraf,

hab deinen Bericht mit Interesse gelesen, mal paar Fragen zu Ägyten, du scheinst da ja schön öfter geangelt zu haben.
Wo warst du da und hast du dir die Touren bzw. Boote selber organisiert? 
Was kostet gem. deiner Erfahrung eine Boot für ne Ausfahrt zu chartern und hast du da paar Tips.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Krallblei (26. Oktober 2018)

Er ist gerade in Ägypten angeln. Der Gute


----------



## nostradamus (26. Oktober 2018)

wann geht es bei dir wieder runter?


----------



## Krallblei (26. Oktober 2018)

Weisst du doch 
So Gott will 29.11


----------



## Bastardmakrele (26. Oktober 2018)

*In schā' Allāh*


----------



## mastercraft (28. Oktober 2018)

hi franken fisch

war gerade wieder in Hurghada bzw habe ich in Soma bay gewohnt und bin dann von Hurghada mit dem schiff los gefahren.
ich habe da 2 kontakte über Facebook ( Red Sea sport fishing guide & Alia Captain Abdola ) wobei red sea Sportfishing wirklich top ist und sicher der guide mit der besten Erfahrung , captian abdola ist ok was die kenntnisse anlangt ist aber preislich super und ein super netter kerl.

mach immer alles über Facebook im Vorfeld aus und schreib dann über WhatsApp.
für ne Tagestour verlangen beide 200.- € was wirklich günstig ist , captian abdola hat ein riesen schicff mit so ca 28 meter und der andere fährt mit nem centerkonsol boot wobei man auch bei ihm längere touren machen kann.

ich werde aber in Zukunft wieder nur nach marsa alam fliegen da die fangergebnisse in marsa immer besser waren !!!

wir hatten dieses mal zwar recht gute bisse und hab auch 2 King Makrellen gefangen , nen dogtoothtuna einige grouper und nen fisch welchen ich no nie gesehen habe , wird gleich mal ein paar Fotos hochladen.

LG


----------



## mastercraft (28. Oktober 2018)

keine Ahnung welcher fisch das ist , kennt den jemand ?


----------



## Lorenz (28. Oktober 2018)

Petri!
Irgendein Wolfshering vielleicht?
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wolfsheringe


----------



## Bastardmakrele (29. Oktober 2018)

Hallo Lorenz, die Flossen vom Wolfshering und mastercraft´s photo sehen sich sehr sehr ähnlich + oberständiges Maul. Verbreitungsgebiet stimmt auch. Könnt hinnkommen


----------



## Bastardmakrele (29. Oktober 2018)

Hallo Mastercraft,

hatte Ägypten überhaupt nicht auf dem Schirm aber Marsa Alam scheint ja super idyllisch und auch abseits vom Angeln super zum Schnorcheln und Entspannen zu sein.

Dickes Petri auf jeden Fall fü die Tollen Fänge, Königsmakrele…..brutal lecker!!!

Wenn es bei mir konkret wird, würde ich dir über PN noch ein paar Löcher in den Bauch fragenJ

LG


----------



## nostradamus (30. Oktober 2018)

Franken Fisch schrieb:


> Hallo Mastercraft,
> hatte Ägypten überhaupt nicht auf dem Schirm aber Marsa Alam scheint ja super idyllisch und auch abseits vom Angeln super zum Schnorcheln und Entspannen zu sein.
> 
> Dickes Petri auf jeden Fall fü die Tollen Fänge, Königsmakrele…..brutal lecker!!!
> ...



Klasse Einstellung! Alles weitere per PN ... ! Ja keine Infos veröffentlichen! Das ist nicht sinn und zweck eines forums!
Ich war schon da, aber event. für andere Leute die noch nicht dort waren!

Marsa Alam ist wirklich ein schönes Angelrevier.

Gruß


----------



## Lorenz (30. Oktober 2018)

nostradamus schrieb:


> Klasse Einstellung! Alles weitere per PN ... ! Ja keine Infos veröffentlichen! Das ist nicht sinn und zweck eines forums!


V.a. wenn man statt bei einem Touranbieter all-inclusive zu buchen, sich vielleicht selber etwas aufbaut, neue Länder, Regionen, Gewässer, Stellen etc. erkundet, dafür eigene Zeit, Mühe und Geld investiert halte ich es für legitim, wenn man nicht gleich alles online veröffentlicht. Die meisten Nutzer des Forums posten übrigens weder Fänge noch Berichte.


----------



## nostradamus (30. Oktober 2018)

hi lorenz,
von franken fisch habe ich weder das eine noch das andere gelesen!


----------



## Lorenz (30. Oktober 2018)

Achso, ok, das ist natürlich schade.


----------



## Bastardmakrele (31. Oktober 2018)

nostradamus schrieb:


> hi lorenz,
> von franken fisch habe ich weder das eine noch das andere gelesen!


 Ich werde gerne ausführlich berichten wenn es soweit ist, in der Zwischenzeit kannst du dir gerne meiene hir hochgeladenen Videos und wie ich finde auch ganz informative und zum teil unterhaltsame Reiseberichte vom Angeln in Schweden durchlesen.


----------



## Krallblei (31. Oktober 2018)

Angeln in Ägypten? 
Ich erzähle alles 

Man noch 4 Wochen.


----------

